# SportbootFührerschein



## Pizza-Service (1. Mai 2009)

tach zusammen

was kostet so ein bootsschein??
und wie lang braucht man dafür|kopfkrat

gruß Pizza


----------



## dorschkillercr (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

hi pizza,

es gibt verschiedene scheine, der aufwendigste ist der see mit ca. 800€ und 3 monaten,denn es ist auch der schwierigste.
dann noch der binnen ca. 125€ 1 woche wenn du den see hast ein klacks. 
dann kannste den see noch enorm erweitern, ist aber teuer und sehr zeitauwändig.

mfg. dorschkillercr


----------



## Pizza-Service (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

@dorschkillercr welchen brauch man für nord u. ostsee (Dänmark)

gruß Pizza


----------



## dorschkillercr (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

für dk und boot mit weniger asl 20m keinen 
für norwegen momentan auch noch keinen
ab 2010 und unter 50 jahre see
in deutschen küstegewässern ab 5 PS überall


----------



## Thorbi (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Moin!
Ich habe für meinen Seeführerschein vor 5 Jahren 300 Euro bezahlt. Ich hatte ihn damals in 10 Wochen gemacht( jede Woche einmal Unterricht)

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Pizza-Service (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

@Thorbi ist die prüfung schwer??


----------



## makrelen-manu (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Hallo Pizza,

also es ist durchaus schaffbar. Allerdings muss man schon einiges an Zeit investieren.
Imho. ist der KFZ Führerschein ist um ein vielfaches leichter.


----------



## schwedenklausi (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Hier kannst Du schon mal üben :http://www.tim-koester.de/
schwedenklausi


----------



## Torsk1 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*



dorschkillercr schrieb:


> für dk und boot mit weniger asl 20m keinen


 
Das ist meines Wissens falsch.

Es gilt diese Liste/Formel: http://www.jp-trolling.dk/Speedbaadskoerekort.htm

Oder auch hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=18475&highlight=f%25FChrerscheinpflicht
#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*



makrelen-manu schrieb:


> Hallo Pizza,
> 
> also es ist durchaus schaffbar. Allerdings muss man schon einiges an Zeit investieren.
> Imho. ist der KFZ Führerschein ist um ein vielfaches leichter.


 
Das meiste ist stures Auswändig lernen- Vor allem Lichterführung und Betonnung.

Ich hab die Scheine seinerzeit bei der VHS gemacht; Wöchentlich zwei Doppelstunden über zehn Wochen hinweg.
So in der Gruppe zu lernen ist wesntlich entspannter, als wenn Du´s als einzelner in zwei Wochen durchboxt und den Theoriestoff alleine zu Hause büffeln musst.
Abgesehen davon macht so ein Kurs auch richtig Spaß.

Zu den Kosten- es müssten damals (1992) so etwa 400- 450 Mark gewesen sein


----------



## Pizza-Service (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

das hört sich alles etwas knifflig an 
mal sehen was noch alles kommt

gruß Pizza


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Nur nicht ins Bockshorn jagen lassen- so schlimm ists nicht.


----------



## Pizza-Service (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

lach* 
dein wort in gottes ohr:vik:


----------



## M_Marc (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

auch noch zu beachten ist, dass der SBF 2008 erheblich
erschwert wurde. Einige der o.g. Postings beziehen sich
ja auf Prüfungen die länger her sind.
Ebenfalls empfehlenswert: http://www.sportbootfuehrerschein.de/

#h


----------



## Pizza-Service (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

@M_Marc danke für den link


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Moin Moin,
mit 300 bis 400 € soltest Du schon rechnen . Meinen Schein hab ich 2007 gemacht und hat mich knapp 300 € . Auch die angesprochenen 10 Wochen ( hab ihn bei der VHS 1 x/Woche/3Std ) gemacht aber auch sonst *jeden* Tag 30 - 60 Minuten gelernt ( bin halt nicht mehr der jüngste |supergri . Die jungen Leute um die 20 brauchten weniger pro Tag lernen ). Einfach war der Schein nicht aber wenn Du lernst , machbar . 
Knie Dich rein in die Geschichte dann klapp es auch und bereuen wirste es nicht |supergri . Ich hab die Möglichkeit von einem Freund die Boote hier zu fahren auch Nachts und es ist einfach unbeschreiblich gerade ne Nachtfahrt |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Pizza-Service (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

@hornhechteutin da ich recht ehrgeitzig bin müsste es klappen

gruß Pizza


----------



## Patzak (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Hallo,

habe im März meine Scheine SEE und BINNEN gemacht. Für den kombi. Kurs habe ich 399€ zusammen bezahlt und habe noch für 5€ mehr die Theorie in Segeln BINNEN gemacht.
Zuerst hatte ich drei Tage Theorie für SEE und 2 Praxis doppel Std. Praxis. Nach bestandener SEE Prüfung noch ein Tag Theorie BINNEN und die Praxis wurde bei der Prüfung vom SEE angerechnet.

Dauer ca. 3 Wochen
Die Prüfungsfragen kannst du dir ganz Normal kaufen.
Ehrlich gesagt ist es "Nur" auswendig lernen:
SEE - ca.362 Fragen
Binnen Teile ABCD ca. 879Fragen

Ich habe beim Herrn Ludwig www.bootstrainer.de gelernt und war sehr überrascht wie gut er es jemanden beibringen konnte.

Aber das beste war das ich mal wieder gefordert worden bin.


----------



## Rosi (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*



M_Marc schrieb:


> auch noch zu beachten ist, dass der SBF 2008 erheblich
> erschwert wurde. Einige der o.g. Postings beziehen sich
> ja auf Prüfungen die länger her sind.
> Ebenfalls empfehlenswert: http://www.sportbootfuehrerschein.de/
> ...



Na aber Hallo, im Online Kurs Knoten Üben??
Dieser Anbieter schreckt ja vor nichts zurück! Es sind nicht nur die Knoten, navigieren ist ebenfalls nicht ohne und recht erklärungsbedürftig. Dazu kommt die praktische Prüfung- Fahren nach Kompass. Klar kannst du ein Boot fahren, aber kannst du das auch nach Kompass? Kannst du vorschriftsmäßig an-und ablegen? Sowas muß man vorher üben. Einfach um zu wissen, wie die Prüfer das haben wollen. 

Die theoretische Prüfung an sich ist nicht so schwer, wenn man die Fragebögen durchgeackert hat. 20 Bögen mit je 20 Fragen, wobei sich vieles wiederholt. Zur Prüfung kommem 2 Fragebögen von den 20 dran, einer für dich, einer für deine Nachbarn, also a und b. 

Such dir auf jeden Fall einen Anbieter dem du in die Augen sehen kannst!

Zu den 39,90€ kommen auf jeden Fall noch Prüfungsgebühren in dreistelliger Höhe, Arbeitamaterial ( Prüfungsbögen, Seekarten) und die Kosten der praktischen Übungsfahrt. Dann bist du auch bei 300€.

Ein Boot ist ein Loch im Wasser, in das ich mein Geld werfe:q.
Da kommst auch du nicht drumrum.


----------



## Sassone (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Ich hab im Oktober 2008 meinen SBF SEE mit einem Wochendend-Kurs (Freitag bis Sonntag), und einer Woche intensiven Lernens gemacht...
Das ganze hat zusammen ebenfalls so um die 350€ - 400€ gekostet.
Ist also alles ganz gut schaffbar...|supergri


----------



## Pizza-Service (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

lesen tut sich das alles ja recht einfach|kopfkrat
da muss ich wohl durch#q|supergri

gruß Pizza


----------



## dorschkillercr (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

als anmerkung noch,

jede der 20 fragen besteht aus 2-3 antworten mit je 2 punkten. das heißt 20 fragen=60 punkte plus 6 punkte navigationsfrage zusammen 66 punkte . benötigt zum bestehen werden 55 punkte      |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Pizza-Service (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

tach dorschkillercr
also man braucht 55 punkte zum bestehen???
ich dachte immer es sind mehr wie 20 fragen

gruß Pizza


----------



## dorschkillercr (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

hi pizza
du bekemmst 1 bogen mit 20 fragen aus den gesammt fragekatalog.für diesen bogen hast du 75min. zeit.


----------



## Pizza-Service (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

na das hört sich doch schon besser an:q
ich dachte die ganze zeit das es 
weit aus mehr sind|uhoh:#q

dank dir
gruß Pizza


----------



## dmoppel (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

na aber hallo ist doch völlig easy die Prüfung,
schüttelt man locker aus dem Ärmel, macht man mit links |supergri

PUSTEKUCHEN #q


oder was meint ihr warum sich im Board alle wie Bolle freuen wenn sie BESTANDEN haben !!!!!!!!!
Viel Spass dabei 
Ich habe ihn :vik:
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Pizza-Service (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

@dmoppel da du den gleichen vornamen hast
glaub ich dir das mal:vik:

gruß Dirk#h


----------



## dorschkillercr (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

hi dmoppel

es hat keiner geschrieben das die prüfung leicht ist!
mir kommt es vor als wärest du durchgefallen.
daher deine aussage |bla:

gruß dorschkillercr


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Moin Moin,
uns hat man bei der Prüfung gesagt , das sie aus dem tschriftlichen Teil und aus dem praktischen Teil besteht wo bei bei der schriftlichen die Navi Aufgabe immer bestanden werden muß . Auswending lernen ist schon richtig und das kann man auch ohne Kurs wobei ich den Kurs immer machen würde . Wie Rosi schon geschrieben hat , ist gerade die Navi Aufgabe besser zu lernen mit Erklärung als alleine .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ollek (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*



Rosi schrieb:


> Na aber Hallo, im Online Kurs Knoten Üben??
> Dieser Anbieter schreckt ja vor nichts zurück! Es sind nicht nur die Knoten, navigieren ist ebenfalls nicht ohne und recht erklärungsbedürftig. Dazu kommt die praktische Prüfung- Fahren nach Kompass.




Moin Rosi

Das ist nicht irgend ein Anbieter, das ist Rolf Dreyer der Anbieter und Autor für nautisches Lehrmaterial aller Art das auch in den regulären Lehrgängen zu finden ist.

|bigeyesIch habe nach bestandener Prüfung bei einer regulären Schule mal einen 5 Euro Zugang für 24 Stunden genommen und muss sagen die reguläre Schule kann man sich zumindest was die Theorie angeht echt schenken. (zumindest wars bei mir und im Vergleich so)

Es wird absolut *alles* an aktuellen Prüfungsmaterial vermittelt inkl. leicht verständlicher Navigation. Man kann eigentlich nix falsch machen oder man will es dann so.#c

(Vor allem ist alles verständlich animiert im Gegensatz zu den Magnetbötchen an der Wandtafel im regulären Unterricht)

Für die Praxis wird man dann aber auf jedenfall natürlich an eine reguläre Schule in Wohnortnähe vermittelt, genau wie die Anmeldung zur Prüfung.

Ich finde diese Art zu lernen 10 mal besser als das stupide Auswendiglernen der Fragen wo man eh kaum was behält im Gegensatz zu diesem wirklich Ausfühlichem Onlinekurs.

Ich zumindest empfand die Theorie in der Regulären Schulung bei weitem nicht so informativ wie in diesem Onlinkurs.
(Da schaut man oft wie in der Schule auf die Uhr und freut sich jedesmal auf Pause und Feierabend.)

Ich kann Dirk nur Empfehlen mal nen 5 Euro Schnupperkurs zu machen bzw. diesen kurs parallel zum regulären zu absolvieren.

Gruss

Hier gratis Demo


----------



## Pizza-Service (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

tach Ollek

das mit den 5 eure hab ich mir auch schon überlegt
da mal ein blick dauf zuwerfen..
schaden kanns ja nicht #c


gruß Dirk


----------



## dorschkillercr (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

hi pizza,

schicke dir morgen ein päckchen mit den unterlagen,nicht verschrecken von aussen sieht es aus wie ein telefon aber die schachtel hatte ich gerade.

gruß dorschkillercr


----------



## Pizza-Service (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Tach dorschkillercr

vielen dank schon mal#6
und sag mir noch was du bekommst

gruß Pizza


----------



## Macker (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Also Ich habe meinen bei Aqua fun gemacht 2tg Sa u So in Hamburg 3 wochen selbst Lernen, mit Verständlichem Material.
Dann Fr. Fahrstunde in Lübeck Sa Prüfung in Lübeck.
Lehrgangsleiter war Guy Riedieger der bringt das alles Verständlich rüber bei fragen kurz anrufen und gut.war die 400€ wert die sache.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pizza-Service (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

@ Macker gibt es Aqua-Fun nur in Hamburg??

gruß Pizza


----------



## tidecutter (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Hab den Schein auch jetzt im Frühjahr gemacht. Kostenpunkt lag bei 190 Euro plus Unterlagen/Prüfungsbögen. Fragt jetzt nicht nach dem Preis. Auch hier kostet es wohl im Regelfall mehr als 250 Euro.

Schwer ist der Schein meiner Meinung nach nicht. Es ist eine reine Fleißarbeit, da man einfach Unmengen an Fakten lernen muss. Logik und rechnerische Fähigkeiten spielen eigentlich keine Rolle.

Was etwas nervt, ist, das es in den Prüfungsbögen zu ähnlichen Fragen unterschiedliche Antworten gibt. Zu der offiziellen Prüfung im April in Berlin waren die Bögen 5 und 12 dran.


----------



## Pizza-Service (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

@tidecutter
muß man die antworten auf schreiben oder 
macht man ein x ????

gruß Pizza


----------



## tidecutter (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Alles hinschreiben.
Kreuzchen machst Du nur, wenn Du auf der Karte ne Position markierst.


----------



## Pizza-Service (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

hmm ok 
aber so exakt wie auf den antwortbögen muss
es nicht sein oder doch??|kopfkrat


----------



## tidecutter (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Gute Frage. Man kriegt nicht mitgeteilt, wieviele Punkte man hat. Wortwörtlich muss das aber nicht sein - geht ja auch nicht. In den Antworten zum üben sind immer einige Schlagworte unterstrichen. Die irgendwie zu erwähnen wird wohl nicht schaden.


----------



## Rosi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*



Ollek schrieb:


> Moin Rosi
> 
> Ich zumindest empfand die Theorie in der Regulären Schulung bei weitem nicht so informativ wie in diesem Onlinkurs.
> (Da schaut man oft wie in der Schule auf die Uhr und freut sich jedesmal auf Pause und Feierabend.)


Hi Ollek, wie oft hast du die Schulung denn wiederholt?

Wer sich seinen Unterricht selbst aussucht und bezahlt, schaut bestimmt nicht auf die Uhr nach den Pausen. Man muß ja nicht, mann will etwas lernen und hört genau zu. Weil es interessant ist, sonst würde man doch nicht freiwillig seine Zeit aufbringen. 
Die anderen Kursteilnehmer waren genau so motiviert und es gab anregende, auch lustige und tiefgründige Diskussionen, auch in den Pausen. Da war bei mir ein Feuerwehrmann dabei, der kannte unwahrscheinliche Knoten. Die gesamte Theorie war in einer freundlichen Runde nicht so stupide und einsam wie am PC. 

Nichts gegen online am PC, das kann man ja in der Woche zwischendurch auch noch machen. Aber so einen Kurs mit echten Teilnehmern, mit deren Erfahrungen und Anregungen kann er nicht ersetzen.


----------



## Macker (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*



Pizza-Service schrieb:


> @ Macker gibt es Aqua-Fun nur in Hamburg??
> 
> gruß Pizza



Nein die gibt es Bundesweit musst mal bei Goggle eingeben. Die Zentrale ist glaub ich in Dresden Schulungsmaterial kriegst du von denen Navibesteck gibst du nach der Prüfung wieder ab.
Solltest du Durchfallen brauchst du nur die Prüfgebühren zu Löhnen Nachschulung ist Kostenlos. Also ich war echt zufrieden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Reppi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

http://www.tim-koester.de/
und dann "links" Trainer...hat mir unheimlich geholfen....|rolleyes

Achja...entweder hier sind nur Schlaumichel unterwegs oder ich bin zu alt---))))
Ich habe noch nie soviel lernen müssen.....


----------



## Ollek (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Ollek, wie oft hast du die Schulung denn wiederholt?



|rolleyes Ach weisst du wiederholen kommt für mich nicht in Frage,sowas muss beim ersten mal sitzen.
Ist auch nicht "das Ding" oder brauchtest du 2 Anläufe? #c
Egal ich beurteile das aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung. 




Rosi schrieb:


> Wer sich seinen Unterricht selbst aussucht und bezahlt, schaut bestimmt nicht auf die Uhr nach den Pausen. Man muß ja nicht, mann will etwas lernen und hört genau zu. Weil es interessant ist, sonst würde man doch nicht freiwillig seine Zeit aufbringen.



Leider kann man sich die Qualität des regulären theoretischen Unterrichts nicht immer selber aussuchen da man auf das Gesagte (oft nur Versprechungen) den Lehrers im Vorfeld keinen Einfluss hat. Und das eigentliche Lernen eh zuhause statt findet.



Rosi schrieb:


> Die anderen Kursteilnehmer waren genau so motiviert und es gab anregende, auch lustige und tiefgründige Diskussionen, auch in den Pausen.



Ja das ist richtig, in den "paar" Stunden wo man in dem Kurs sitzt, aber nochmal:

*das eigentliche Lernen kommt zu Hause*. 

Und da ist dieser Kurs im Vergleich zum regulären Unterricht unschlagbar was *die Theorie* angeht.

Rosi Sorry ich glaube nicht das du in den Kurs mal fürn 5er reingeschnuppert hast um zu verstehen was ich meine. 

Ich kann *ruhigen Gewissens* diesen Onlinekurs empfehlen, von mir aus auch als Zugabe zu dem Regulären.
Aber sein wir mal ehrlich, wer liesst sich den das Ganze theoretische Buch in der Freizeit wirklich durch???

Da werden nur Fragen auswendig gelernt  und nix weiter. (zumindest beim Grossteil der Leute)

In diesem Kurs ist das anders, man bekommt von der ersten bis zur letzen Lektion das Wissen in Form von sehr gut ausgearbeiteten Lehrstoff grösstenteil animiert und klar verständlich* bis ins Detail erklärt. *
Was ich im regulären Unterricht schlicht vermisst habe. 

(Und das obwohl dieser reguläre Lehrgang wo ich war nicht der schlechteste sein soll wie mir Prüflinge im Vergleich aus anderen Schulen bestätigten)

Und dort kann ich es mir immer wieder ansehen statts nur für ein "paar Stunden".

Und wie gesagt, niemand behauptet das die Praxis damit zu schaffen ist. Denn dafür vermittelt einen Dreyer an eine Fahrschule in Wohnortnähe.

Gruss


----------



## marlin2304 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Jetzt ist es bei mir auch so weit.
Freunde die Ihn schon gemacht haben, sagen: 
Man muss schon was da für tuen.


----------



## sadako (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es bei mir auch so weit.
> Freunde die Ihn schon gemacht haben, sagen:
> Man muss schon was da für tuen.



Wie bei Dir ist es auch soweit? Machst Du ihn gerade oder hast Du ihn vor kurzem schon bestanden?

Mir steht das Theater noch bevor - am Mittwoch hab ich meine erste Praxisstunde und am 11.07. ist schon die Prüfung.

Übrigens mach ich die Theorie, also z.B. Knoten und Navigation auch ohne Lehrveranstaltungen mit anderen, also letztendlich fast wie dieser o.g. Onlinekurs. Mir bleibt dementsprechend als einziges Anschauungsmaterial das Buch zum Sportbootführerschein See.... und ich hab ganz schön zu knabbern. 
Die Knoten sind nicht wirklich das Problem, aber mit der Navigation hab ich ziemlich übel zu kämpfen. Wenn das mal gut geht |scardie:


----------



## marlin2304 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*



sadako schrieb:


> Wie bei Dir ist es auch soweit? Machst Du ihn gerade oder hast Du ihn vor kurzem schon bestanden?
> 
> Mir steht das Theater noch bevor - am Mittwoch hab ich meine erste Praxisstunde und am 11.07. ist schon die Prüfung.
> 
> ...



Habe mich letzte Woche angemeldet, der Kurs ist die ersten zwei Wochenende im September, ende Sep. ist Prüfung.

Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, wird schon klappen.#6


----------



## Bigone (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*

Moin, warte lieber bis zum nächsten jahr, dann wird es leichter, dann brauchst du nix zu schreiben, sondern kannst wie bei der autotherorie ankreuzen. habe meinen führerschein in einer ferienschule in kühlungsborn mit unterkunft gemacht. gebe dir bei bedarf gerne infos. gruß gerald


----------



## Ollek (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*



sadako schrieb:


> Wie bei Dir ist es auch soweit? Machst Du ihn gerade oder hast Du ihn vor kurzem schon bestanden?
> 
> Mir steht das Theater noch bevor - am Mittwoch hab ich meine erste Praxisstunde und am 11.07. ist schon die Prüfung.
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt Onlinekurs oder nur das Buch?

Nur das Buch ohne jegliche Erklärungen anderweitig fachlich halte ich für zuwenig. Dann doch schon regulärer Kurs und oder Online, oder habt ihr jemanden der euch die Navi erklärt? 

GRUSS


----------



## sadako (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*



Ollek schrieb:


> Wie jetzt Onlinekurs oder nur das Buch?
> 
> Nur das Buch ohne jegliche Erklärungen anderweitig fachlich halte ich für zuwenig. Dann doch schon regulärer Kurs und oder Online, oder habt ihr jemanden der euch die Navi erklärt?
> 
> GRUSS



Nur das Buch + 3 Praxisstunden.
Navi braucht mir jetzt niemand mehr erklären - hab mir das heute stundenlang angesehen und geübt, also mir selbst alles autodidaktisch beigebracht - ich kann jetzt alle 20 Kartenaufgaben der Prüfungsbögen aus dem "FF". Dass es nun doch so einfach ist, hätte ich wirklich nicht gedacht |kopfkrat

Edit: zum Buch und den Praxisstunden hab ich natürlich noch die 20 Übungsbögen bekommen


----------



## marlin2304 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: SportbootFührerschein*



Bigone schrieb:


> Moin, warte lieber bis zum nächsten jahr, dann wird es leichter, dann brauchst du nix zu schreiben, sondern kannst wie bei der autotherorie ankreuzen. habe meinen führerschein in einer ferienschule in kühlungsborn mit unterkunft gemacht. gebe dir bei bedarf gerne infos. gruß gerald



Danke Gerald,
aber leider brauche ich den Führerschein bis Februar, wir haben eine Woche auf dem Bodden mit Boot gebucht.
Ein Kumpel der mit fährt, hat seinen Bootsführerschein beim Bund gemacht.
Angeblich nach seiner Aussage darf er überall mit jedem Boot darum schiffen.
Letzte Woche habe ich den Schein gesehen, was soll ich sagen, es ist nur der Binnen.#d


----------

